# How early did you feel the baby move?



## greenmamato2 (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm 11 weeks (almost 12), and I *swear* I felt the baby move a few times today. Obviously it isn't kicks because the baby isn't big or strong enough to kick me hard enough to feel it. That said, I think I'm feeling the baby flip and move around when I'm leaning over or sitting kindof hunched forward. I've noticed it about 3 times when I am in one of those positions that puts a bit more pressure on my uterus. This is my 6th pregnancy too, so my uterus is more flexible now than before... and I know exactly what I'm looking for.

Am I crazy?







Anyone else feel something (anything) earlier on? When did you feel your baby move?


----------



## LilyTiger (Dec 11, 2011)

12 sounds really early to me, but I'm a first time mom, so I don't know. I didn't feel anything until 17 weeks (anything at all... no flutters, etc.) but was feeling movement pretty consistently by week 19. I know for many women you feel it earlier with each pregnancy, so maybe 12 isn't so crazy? I wouldn't think a 12 week old fetus would have enough mass to really make much of an impact, so to speak. It's exciting though if you are feeling movement. It's such an amazing feeling!


----------



## Just1More (Jun 19, 2008)

I felt my first at 14 weeks, and dh could feel her by 17. The other 4 have been more like 9 to 10 weeks. I know it sounds crazy, but I will continue to feel the exact same movement in the exact same places for the remainder of the pg. Dh and I always say that we'll know it's the baby if it keeps doing it. I was even able to tell my midwife where to put the doppler at 10 weeks with my third baby. Some people are just more sensitive, I guess.


----------



## finnegansmom (Jul 15, 2007)

I think 16 or 17 weeks was my earliest. I do laugh when I read people feeling the baby at 8 weeks or something but 12 weeks isn't that super early.


----------



## Plummeting (Dec 2, 2004)

I felt my first at almost 15 weeks. I had an anterior placenta with my second, and felt her at 15 weeks. I don't really know with this one, because I felt something that really, really seemed like fetal movement at about 12 weeks, but it does seem too early, so I'm not exactly sure. I just know I was definitely feeling movement by 14 weeks this time.


----------



## greenmamato2 (Jun 15, 2008)

Honestly I never thought I'd feel the baby move this early. I am a huge skeptic when it comes to hearing stories of feeling the baby move super early. The fact is that the baby isn't big enough to impact the uterine walls, and isn't moving much until about 10 weeks. After that, your uterus may not be tender enough to feel small bumps from a spinning or flipping baby. By about now, the baby is 2 inches long from crown to rump (not including legs). It is about the size of a lime. Given that it is getting big enough to fill the uterus, and that I'm feeling movement only when I am scrunched down in a hunched position (putting pressure on the uterus), I guess it isn't so crazy to be feeling tiny little bumps here and there.


----------



## katt (Nov 29, 2001)

nope not crazy at all!

I SWEAR i felt baby moving sensations super early with this (granted, my second) pregnancy.

You know the feeling you get when you are weightless on a roller-coaster? I would get that quite a bit. I figured it was the baby. In the right spot and a new feeling.

It was confirmed when I went to my apt and the MW used the doppler to find the baby's heartbeat. As soon as she found the HB, baby would swim and hide, FAST. I would feel that sensation when the baby swam out of the way. Let's see... that was when I was like 14 weeks? and I had felt those sensation since a week or week and a half prior.

Now, at 18 weeks, i've been feeling kicks and prods (especially when i'm kinda curled up) for at least 2-3 weeks.


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

First pregnancy I felt a kind of fizzing sensation at 14 weeks which I think was the baby. But then I didn't feel anything g again until 17 weeks and we both felt her then.

I'm 11+6 today and this morning I felt a tiny popping sensation like the baby kicked right in my fundus. I was lying down feeding my LO at the time or I probably wouldn't have noticed it.


----------



## Lite (Mar 11, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LilyTiger*
> 
> 12 sounds really early to me, but I'm a first time mom, so I don't know. I didn't feel anything until 17 weeks (anything at all... no flutters, etc.) but was feeling movement pretty consistently by week 19. I know for many women you feel it earlier with each pregnancy, so maybe 12 isn't so crazy? I wouldn't think a 12 week old fetus would have enough mass to really make much of an impact, so to speak. It's exciting though if you are feeling movement. It's such an amazing feeling!


Yep my first pregnancy and I didn't feel anything till week 18. After that it was non stop!


----------



## sere234 (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greenmamato2*
> 
> Honestly I never thought I'd feel the baby move this early. I am a huge skeptic when it comes to hearing stories of feeling the baby move super early. The fact is that the baby isn't big enough to impact the uterine walls, and isn't moving much until about 10 weeks. After that, your uterus may not be tender enough to feel small bumps from a spinning or flipping baby. By about now, the baby is 2 inches long from crown to rump (not including legs). It is about the size of a lime. Given that it is getting big enough to fill the uterus, and that I'm feeling movement only when I am scrunched down in a hunched position (putting pressure on the uterus), I guess it isn't so crazy to be feeling tiny little bumps here and there.


HEY!!! I took a nap this afternoon, was lying there curled up and paying attention to my abdomen. And this time I actually felt something! Tiny swishes and flutters, coming from an area where only my uterus is! No intestines in the way now!

I'm 12w1d and haven't felt this baby before and doubt I'll feel it again often for a while. I think the timing needs to be perfect: me concentrating, positioned properly, and baby moving. Doesn't happen often in this busy house!









With DS I didn't feel him until 18 weeks.


----------



## JackieOnigiri (Aug 10, 2010)

With my first I felt her around 16 weeks. This time around I felt him at around 11 weeks. This is my second pregnancy. So it's not crazy to feel the movement super early on.


----------



## Plummeting (Dec 2, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greenmamato2*
> 
> Honestly I never thought I'd feel the baby move this early. I am a huge skeptic when it comes to hearing stories of feeling the baby move super early. The fact is that the baby isn't big enough to impact the uterine walls, and isn't moving much until about 10 weeks. After that, your uterus may not be tender enough to feel small bumps from a spinning or flipping baby. By about now, the baby is 2 inches long from crown to rump (not including legs). It is about the size of a lime. Given that it is getting big enough to fill the uterus, and that I'm feeling movement only when I am scrunched down in a hunched position (putting pressure on the uterus), I guess it isn't so crazy to be feeling tiny little bumps here and there.


That's interesting, because the only times I thought I felt it that early were when I was sitting down on the floor, hunched over because I wasn't paying attention to my posture (always when reading to DD2 while she sat on her potty, lol). It felt VERY like baby. I just couldn't be convinced because it was only 11ish weeks.


----------



## letileon (Jan 9, 2011)

I felt DS's first "kicks" when I was 13.5 weeks. I was also in a hunched forward position putting pressure on my uterus like you. They were very faint little taps but unmistakable. It may have to do with how small you are. I'm 5'2" and petite so maybe that's why I felt it so early.


----------



## greenmamato2 (Jun 15, 2008)

I don't think the uterus changes size or sensitivity based on a person's size, so it may really just be dependent on a person's individual sensitivity, awareness of what to look for, and how active the baby is and when. 

I felt little rolls when I was laying in bed last night. 13 weeks today!


----------



## VBACmama4 (Mar 21, 2012)

I felt my first baby move at about 12 weeks, and when I told my doctor she laughed and said "oh, it's probably just intestines adjusting to fit the growing uterus, haha" like I was a complete freak. It felt like butterflies right above the pubic bone, but after she laughed at me I kind of dismissed it until the following week when I had the first ultrasound. I felt the same feeling while watching the baby move during the study! HA!! Vindicated lol. I went back the following week and told her what had happened, and she didn't say much. I think it really depends on the person!


----------



## OSUvet (Jun 19, 2009)

I am also petite, and my DS was SUPER active the entire pregnancy, and I first distinctly felt him around 13 weeks. He was making my belly move visibly from the outside around 15-16 weeks!


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 12, 2005)

I used to be soooo "it's just gas!" when reading about super early movement until I felt my last baby at 12 weeks! Confirmed that it was him I was feeling during an u/s! Then my uterus grew out of my pelvis and he was no longer so smooshed and I didn't feel him again for several weeks!

I'm a believer now!


----------

